
Transit and Peering: How your requests reach GitHub - smudgymcscmudge
https://githubengineering.com/transit-and-peering-how-your-requests-reach-github/
======
nik736
This is btw the ASN of GitHub:
[https://bgp.he.net/AS36459#_asinfo](https://bgp.he.net/AS36459#_asinfo)

From the peering tab I would guess that they use Telia, NTT, Verizon and
Level3 as transit providers, the others seem to be regular peerings. Transit-
wise it seems to be a good mix.

They are very focused on the NA market, seems to be Europe is not really
relevant or important for them, otherwise they would operate a PoP there and
peer at the biggest internet exchanges of the world (DE-CIX, AMS-IX, LINX) to
improve their network quality.

~~~
askz
Sadly they don't care and the traffic is really bad when america is waking up
here... (Paris, France)

~100kb/s for cloning large projects is killing me sometimes

~~~
nik736
Location doesn't matter as much as your ISP. If GitHub would have a peering
with your ISP or'd buy transit from them the speed would be way better, even
from Europe to the west coast.

------
nayuki
A classic paper on network operator relationships: "The Art of Peering: The
Peering Playbook" [http://morse.colorado.edu/~epperson/courses/routing-
protocol...](http://morse.colorado.edu/~epperson/courses/routing-
protocols/handouts/peering.playbook.v0.9.pdf)

